# To pass the time



## Jwoz (May 6, 2010)

If anyone wants, if I can find the time, I can draw your betta in Photoshop. Sorry if I can't get to you, but for the moment, first come first served.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

can you do this picture of Lonnie please? thank you! :-D


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ah, what the heck. We could try...

Sora? The girl in my avi:

























Whichever picture you like more.


----------

